# The Art of the Forgotten



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

Update (22.01.25)
*My piece finally has a new title (and a new cover): 

The Art of the Forgotten
*​
I need help naming my latest track. The current placeholder name is "Lost & Found" which I find a bit uninspired. Can you help me to come up with something more interesting? First a little background info...

A few weeks ago my dear husband challenged me to compose a piece of music based on a painting *fished out of the garbage can! *Yes, really! From a real garbage can!

Not _our_ garbage can, mind you! Unfortunately, as the painting is valued at *US$340000 * It is the (almost) lost work of surrealist artist Yves Tanguy (1900-55), a favorite of my husband. By the way the painting itself does not have a title and _seems _to be from 1937.





Yves Tanguy​
The buyer, on his way home in 2020, just forgot it at the Düsseldorf airport and, unclaimed, it was simply dumped in the trash bin.  Thanks to the quick action of an officer there it was fished out _in extremis _before being destroyed. The story of how it was lost and found is explained here.



​
The painting itself, typical of Tanguy's style, is really surrealistic in all possible senses of the word. Strange geometric and organic shapes take form here and there, casting shadows on a desolate background painted in soft subdued faded colors. Add to that the harm done to it while in the trash and voilà, you get the "poster child" of a post-apocalyptic world, not unlike the one we're living in for the last few years! 



​
I said to him *"count me in!" *as I decided to take the challenge.  After a few days I came up with this ambient piece currently entitled _*Lost & Found *_(for lack of a better title) that I will explain in a later post. For now let's just listen...





Update 22.03.07 : also check my new sister piece *The Future That Never Was*





The Future That Never Was - Now an official demo for Tom Wolfe's Valere for Pigments!


Hello everyone! I've been away for several weeks while my main computer was being rebuilt after a major system crash from which there was simply no other way back! It left me in a very dark place and, honestly, recent world events did not help my mood... When my system crashed I was composing a...




vi-control.net


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 20, 2022)

Lovely work. My title suggestion: "How can you put all the dishes in the dishwasher and then forget to turn it on, you idiot?". Or- "1m1" in short.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Lovely work. My title suggestion: "How can you put all the dishes in the dishwasher and then forget to turn it on, you idiot?". Or- "1m1" in short.


Didn't you write something similar on another thread recently?

"I know this particular soundtrack more often than my wife nags about me not turning on the dishwasher."

Recurring theme... Everything ok at home? 

Seriously, thanks @quickbrownf0x for the ❤️ on my track here!


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 20, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Didn't you write something similar on another thread recently?
> 
> "I listen to this particular soundtrack more often than my wife nags about me not turning on the dishwasher."
> 
> ...


Well yeah, that was part of the joke, really. No need to worry about me - just messing around.


----------



## Elrik Settee (Jan 20, 2022)

" Retrouvé "

" The art of forgetting"


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

Elrik Settee said:


> " Retrouvé "
> 
> " The art of forgetting"


Good ones!


----------



## EgM (Jan 20, 2022)

Timeless Memento? Out of ideas... I can barely name my own songs


----------



## Bollen (Jan 20, 2022)

Exquisite piece! Call me a museum snob, but why not "Untitled - 2022"?


----------



## b_elliott (Jan 20, 2022)

I owe you for early help _-- 

Lossless_

The artwork is living proof;
Lossy its antonym....

ps, I get a _Solaris_ vibe from your tune. Transporting....


----------



## modal (Jan 20, 2022)

I don’t have a title suggestion but thought the piece matched the painting perfectly. I also thought your choice of font for the title is quite fitting. Impressive attention to detail….


----------



## Locks (Jan 20, 2022)

Love the piece!

Maybe for a title, you could pull something from this quote that seemed to fit with the story of the painting? It's attributed to Tanguy but I think it's actually from a poem about Tanguy by Paul Eluard.

"From the ends of the earth to the twilight of today / Nothing can withstand my desolate images."

Something like "Twilight of Today"?


----------



## Locks (Jan 20, 2022)

Found the poem in full. It was published in the 1938 London Bulletin (4-5) on page 36.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 20, 2022)

@Tatiana Gordeeva 
This is absolutely beautiful!
My suggestion- 
“Another day in paradise.”


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jan 20, 2022)

Not a fan of the piece. I found it too dissonant, lackluster and uninspiring.

That said, I think a good title would be _The Dark Of The Valley_


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

EgM said:


> Timeless Memento? Out of ideas... I can barely name my own songs


I know! It's never easy!  Thanks!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Exquisite piece! Call me a museum snob, but why not "Untitled - 2022"?


Thanks @Bollen ! You, a museum snob? No! 
"Untitled - 2022"...? Yeah, why not...


----------



## Locks (Jan 20, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> Not a fan of the piece. I found it too dissonant, lackluster and uninspiring.
> 
> That said, I think a good title would be _The Dark Of The Valley_


Not a fan of that title. A bit to cliche. Also lacklustre and uninspiring.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> I owe you for early help _--
> 
> Lossless_
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, I know your predilection for surrealism in all things! 
_Solaris_... Interesting connection... Thanks!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

modal said:


> I don’t have a title suggestion but thought the piece matched the painting perfectly. I also thought your choice of font for the title is quite fitting. Impressive attention to detail….


Thanks!! My hubby thought so too. He said that I passed the "test"! 

About the font I wish I could take the credit for that too but it goes to my graphic designer, Uber Nemo. I will tell him. Thanks in advance from him! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

Locks said:


> Love the piece!
> 
> Maybe for a title, you could pull something from this quote that seemed to fit with the story of the painting? It's attributed to Tanguy but I think it's actually from a poem about Tanguy by Paul Eluard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for listening, your kind words and your involvement in the story of it all! Much appreciated!! ❤️

Your quotation is spot on! Very interesting!!

P.S. I see that you're a scientist. Are you really studying penguins? They're so cool! My hubby is also a scientist.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

Locks said:


> Found the poem in full. It was published in the 1938 London Bulletin (4-5) on page 36.


Pure gold!! Nice find!! I'll try to find the French original. Thanks!!!!!

Edit: found it in original French: https://www.poemes.co/yves-tanguy.html


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Tatiana Gordeeva
> This is absolutely beautiful!
> My suggestion-
> “Another day in paradise.”


Ah Kenny! Thanks for your kind words and for your sarcastic humour! Both always appreciated as you well know! ❤️


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 20, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Ah Kenny! Thanks for your kind words and for your sarcastic humour! Both always appreciated as you well know! ❤️




Oddly I’m not being sarcastic and there’s no attempt in the realm of humor,i really think the piece is beautiful and comforting.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Oddly I’m not being sarcastic and there’s no attempt in the realm of humor,i really think the piece is beautiful and comforting.


Oh, I misunderstood you in that case. Sorry Kenny! I thought that the apocalyptic look of the painting was less than paradisiacal. But I cannot disagree with the beauty and the comfort that the music brings so THANKS! ❤️


----------



## Locks (Jan 20, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thanks for listening, your kind words and your involvement in the story of it all! Much appreciated!! ❤️
> 
> Your quotation is spot on! Very interesting!!
> 
> P.S. I see that you're a scientist. Are you really studying penguins? They're so cool! My hubby is also a scientist.


No worries! It's a really cool story. Thanks for sharing! Excited to see where you take it.

Yeah, I gave a fair chunk of my life to studying penguins. These days I mainly research changes in ocean dynamics and the impacts of those changes on marine ecosystems. It's pretty fun work.

Good luck with finding the right title!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

Locks said:


> These days I mainly research changes in ocean dynamics and the impacts of those changes on marine ecosystems. It's pretty fun work.


Not to mention _very_ important work! I recently had the pleasure to compose music for a Schmidt Ocean Institute short:

**


----------



## Locks (Jan 20, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Not to mention _very_ important work! I recently had the pleasure to compose music for a Schmidt Ocean Institute short:
> 
> **



Really enjoyed that! Phenomenal job


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

Locks said:


> Really enjoyed that! Phenomenal job


My job was made easier by their fantastic images! So inspiring! I wish to make many more similar videos and documentaries. It's really interesting for me to combine art and science.


----------



## ptram (Jan 20, 2022)

"Memory Landscapes"
"A call from forever"
"Dawn of the forgotten"


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

ptram said:


> "Memory Landscapes"
> "A call from forever"
> "Dawn of the forgotten"


Cool ones! Thanks Paolo! 

Edit: did you chose the first one in reference to Dali's https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Persistence_of_Memory ?


----------



## alcorey (Jan 20, 2022)

Clambuoyant


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

alcorey said:


> Clambuoyant


I guess you mean *clamboyant* (as in the opposite of flamboyant) meaning hermetic, unapproachable. Yes, could very well be. Thanks!! 

Edit: this piece could be the first of a new musical genre called *clambient, *i.e. hermetic ambient.


----------



## alcorey (Jan 20, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I guess you mean *clamboyant* (as in the opposite of flamboyant) meaning hermetic, unapproachable. Yes, could very well be. Thanks!!
> 
> Edit: this piece could be the first of a new musical genre called *clambient, *i.e. hermetic ambient.


I actually intended to use "buoyant" as the clam has obviously risen with the tide, and a play on words escaping from boyant - it's all good - love your work


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

alcorey said:


> I actually intended to use "buoyant" as the clam has obviously risen with the tide, and a play on words escaping from boyant - it's all good - love your work


All is cool!  Many thanks for the explanation! 
Not being a native English speaker I must confess that waves of puns sometimes go way over my head!


----------



## alcorey (Jan 20, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> All is cool!  Many thanks for the explanation!
> Not being a native English speaker I must confess that waves of puns sometimes go way over my head!


My wife is from Moldova - i have experience here


----------



## ryans (Jan 20, 2022)

Outstanding work on this piece.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2022)

Title: "What is said in the shadows" or "La lumière dans les ombres"

Really enjoyed the journey... A dissertation over an imagined landscape...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

ryans said:


> Outstanding work on this piece.


Thank you so much for listening and commenting so nicely! ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Title: "What is said in the shadows" or "Le soleil dans les ombres"
> 
> Really enjoyed the journey... A dissertation over an imagined landscape...


J'aime bien le titre en français André! "Le soleil dans les ombres" Very _romantique!_ 
Glad you like the piece! ❤️


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> J'aime bien le titre en français André! "Le soleil dans les ombres" Very _romantique!_
> Glad you like the piece! ❤️


The painting has a few shadows that are whole forms as opposed to the disparate objects the light hit to form the shadows...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 20, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> The painting has a few shadows that are whole forms as opposed to the disparate objects the light hit to form the shadows...


Yes, it is what first struck the curiosity of my husband about this painting. Tanguy illuminated the objects directly with collimated light creating distinct dark shadows (umbra) with no penumbra nor antumbra. This way it's like he's giving them an almost volumetric life of their own. Very interesting!

We think that he got influenced in this aspect by Giorgio De Chirico.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 20, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Yes, it is what first struck the curiosity of my husband about this painting. Tanguy illuminated the objects directly with collimated light creating distinct dark shadows (umbra) with no penumbra nor antumbra. This way it's like he's giving them an almost volumetric life of their own. Very interesting!
> 
> We think that he got influenced in this aspect by Giorgio De Chirico.


So he painted the shadows from observation, pretty interesting. The shadows indeed stood out to me. 

Ah ben: "Jeux d'ombres" donc, eh?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 21, 2022)

Clambient. I like it. Composing excellent music and then minting an entirely new genre. Only Tatiana….

Love the piece. Love the extremely well researched and presented backstory. But we’ve come to expect that from you. The music and the sound programming reminded me of that excellent early eighties piece by David Sylvian, titled Steel Cathedrals. It has that same kind of granular grit, as if the synths were covered in dust - retrieved from a dustbin.

It is also very fitting for you to go the clambient route for this piece, Düsseldorf is the home of pioneers like Kraftwerk and Deutsch-Amerikanische Freundschaft (DAF) after all.

My title suggestion: Düsseldorf Dustbin


----------



## Mr Crumbly (Jan 21, 2022)

A most enjoyable piece of music. The dissonance seems to suggest the fear of being discarded and forgotten. As a title suggestion: "Cast Shadows".


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Clambient. I like it. Composing excellent music and then minting an entirely new genre. Only Tatiana….


Haha! "Clambient" as a name for a genre is no weirder than "shoegazing" 


doctoremmet said:


> Love the piece. Love the extremely well researched and presented backstory. But we’ve come to expect that from you.


Thank you so much Temme! ❤️ The backstory proposed by my husband was so interesting that it was impossible to resist!  Then came the composition itself...not so easy. After "gazing" at the painting for an hour or so I started to make some sense if it musically. Surreal the experience was for sure! 


doctoremmet said:


> The music and the sound programming reminded me of that excellent early eighties piece by David Sylvian, titled Steel Cathedrals. It has that same kind of granular grit, as if the synths were covered in dust - retrieved from a dustbin.


Interesting! You're very perceptive as always! As will be revealed soon there are indeed several track of granular synths involved here. Good catch! 


doctoremmet said:


> It is also very fitting for you to go the clambient route for this piece, Düsseldorf is the home of pioneers like Kraftwerk and Deutsch-Amerikanische Freundschaft (DAF) after all.


I didn't know that!! Cool!!! DAF is it like in Daft Punk or different altogether?


doctoremmet said:


> My title suggestion: Düsseldorf Dustbin


Nice one Doc! "Düsseldorf Dustbin" humm... It has a kinda punk rock or new wave kinda vibe, no? Thanks!!!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 21, 2022)

Mr Crumbly said:


> A most enjoyable piece of music. The dissonance seems to suggest the fear of being discarded and forgotten. As a title suggestion: "Cast Shadows".


Thank you very much for listening and commenting!! ❤️ Interesting comment about the dissonance and good play on words with "cast"


----------



## Bollen (Jan 21, 2022)

alcorey said:


> I actually intended to use "buoyant" as the clam has obviously risen with the tide, and a play on words escaping from boyant - it's all good - love your work


That's how I had interpreted, so your pun wasn't completely lost....


----------



## cedricm (Jan 21, 2022)

Lumière neptunienne.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 21, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> DAF is it like in Daft Punk or different altogether?


They were the hottest thing in the very early 1980s. Won my hometown Groningen’s best rock club’s (Club Vera) best-gig-of-the-year poll twice - in ‘80 and ‘81. Very urgent postpunk. Also very electronic. And slightly controversial. Songs to check out: Kebabträume, Verschwende Deine Jugend. Not quite Daft Punk, but they sure had a penchant to write dancefloor friendly grooves. And I bet the Daft Punk guys love DAF.



Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> It has a kinda punk rock or new wave kinda vibe, no?


Must have been me thinking of DAF  - I agree. Basically with me a punk mindset is never far away.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jan 21, 2022)

I realize the words often have a religious connotation, which is not the case here, but given the back-story I think that "Resurrection" or "Anastasis" are fitting titles.

Wiktionary:
ANASTASIS: A recovery from a debilitating condition, especially irradiation of tissue, rebirth.
Merriam-Webster:
RESURRECTION: The act of causing something that had ended or been forgotten or lost, to exist again.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jan 21, 2022)

Locks said:


> Not a fan of that title. A bit to cliche. Also lacklustre and uninspiring


Ha!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 21, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Lumière neptunienne.


Unexpected et intéressant! Merci!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> They were the hottest thing in the very early 1980s. Won my hometown Groningen’s best rock club’s (Club Vera) best-gig-of-the-year poll twice - in ‘80 and ‘81. Very urgent postpunk. Also very electronic. And slightly controversial. Songs to check out: Kebabträume, Verschwende Deine Jugend. Not quite Daft Punk, but they sure had a penchant to write dancefloor friendly grooves. And I bet the Daft Punk guys love DAF.
> Must have been me thinking of DAF  - I agree. Basically with me a punk mindset is never far away.


You really were at the center of it all in the 80's! 
But wait... *Were you even born then?!?*


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 21, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> You really were at the center of it all in the 80's!
> But wait... *Were you even born then?!?*


Nope. I was ten yo in 1981. My first real gig were The Ramones in 1988


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 21, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> I realize the words often have a religious connotation, which is not the case here, but given the back-story I think that "Resurrection" or "Anastasis" are fitting titles.


Interesting choices!  Anastasis is a word I didn't see for a long time... Makes me also think of apoptosis and of course, being Russian, of Anastasia!


----------



## Gerald (Jan 22, 2022)

For me, a nice work that fits perfectly with the picture! 👍


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 22, 2022)

Gerald said:


> For me, a nice work that fits perfectly with the picture! 👍


Thank you very much Gérald! ❤️ Since Tanguy was originally from France, would you care to speculate how he could have titled his painting in French, and how I could in turn name my piece?


----------



## Number Six (Jan 22, 2022)

Very nice piece! Strange and beautiful as the painting. Good match! 
My title for it would be "Rising-O-Rizon".


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 23, 2022)

Number Six said:


> Very nice piece! Strange and beautiful as the painting. Good match!
> My title for it would be "Rising-O-Rizon".


Thank you very much for your kind comments! Much appreciated! ❤️
Your suggested title is very unusual and intriguing


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 23, 2022)

Some of you have a real way with words! Some other members I know here (e.g. @Double Helix and @Cass Hansen) are also very good at it. I hope they will also find the time and inclination to submit something. 

Anyway *a big thank you to everyone* for listening and for your interesting title suggestions. It was really fun to read your comments! I plan to make a decision at the end of the day so there's still some time left...  Best, Tatiana ❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 23, 2022)

P.S. By the way, in terms of title originality, it's hard to beat Tanguy's own choice for another one of his paintings 








Mama, Papa is Wounded! - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 23, 2022)

Sir Fuzzywinkle’s Happy Place in Tinkletown.


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 23, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> P.S. By the way, in terms of title originality, it's hard to beat Tanguy's own choice for another one of his paintings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tanguy mentions Cirico's influence (not going to argue with that), but to me his piece appears Dali-esque. I have visited the Dali Museum too many times to count--it is only about a half-hour drive, up in St Petersburg (Florida 8-)

Perhaps a one-word title, vague enough so that *listeners can pursue their own "meanings"/connections, as is the endeavor/aspiration with most (all?) works of art.

Finally, I echo my VI-C colleagues' evaluations that the piece is entirely lovely, Tatiana, with evocative & evolving textures. An exciting addition to your œuvre.

** EDIT* -- I just discovered that there is a term for this: "Transautomatism." This explanation from WikiArt: "It is a kind of surrealism, focusing on the viewer's fantasy rather than an objective interpretation. Different people see different things in the same picture. . ."
​


----------



## aeliron (Jan 23, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I need help naming my latest track. The current placeholder name is "*Lost & Found*" which I find a bit uninspired. Can you help me to come up with something more interesting? First a little background info...
> 
> A few weeks ago my dear husband challenged me to compose a piece of music based on a painting *fished out of the garbage can! *Yes, really! From a real garbage can!
> 
> ...



Tanguy Very Much 🥸


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Sir Fuzzywinkle’s Happy Place in Tinkletown.


Wow! I knew he was a Lord by birth but didn't know he had been knighted! Good for him!
Thanks for the weirdest title so far!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 23, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Tanguy mentions Chirico's influence (not going to argue with that), but to me his piece appears Dali-esque.


You're right. All three artists are related, Dali of course being the better known. Although art critics are still debating it (as they should) the usual line of influence seems to go from Chirico to Tanguy to Dali. Tanguy "discovered" his passion for painting by glancing by chance at a Chirico painting. The connection between Tanguy and Dali is less clear imho. Both were part of the surrealist mouvement. And both were ultimately expelled from it! 


Double Helix said:


> Perhaps a one-word title, vague enough so that *listeners can pursue their own "meanings"/connections, as is the endeavor/aspiration with most (all?) works of art.


One word title. More place for imagination... Interesting idea...


Double Helix said:


> Finally, I echo my VI-C colleagues' evaluations that the piece is entirely lovely, Tatiana, with evocative & evolving textures. An exciting addition to your œuvre.


Thank you so much for your kind comments and for describing my output as an "oeuvre"! ❤️ 


Double Helix said:


> ** EDIT* -- I just discovered that there is a term for this: "Transautomatism." This explanation from WikiArt: "It is a kind of surrealism, focusing on the viewer's fantasy rather than an objective interpretation. Different people see different things in the same picture. . ."


Very interesting. I didn't know this appellation. Transcending automatism. I think that's one of the reasons why Tanguy was expelled from the surrealists: he started to become too self-conscious for their taste and definitions and stopped being a full-fledged automatist.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 23, 2022)

elapsus quisquiliarum


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 23, 2022)

dgburns said:


> elapsus quisquiliarum


Really cool one! Quite literal and still cryptic! 
My husband studied Latin and Greek!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 23, 2022)

Here's the promised update about the instruments used:
The piece is constructed using mostly:

Some Pigments v3.5 patches
Several granular synths tracks
The Soniccouture Grand Marimba
Some Spitfire LABS libraries
A processed saxophone track
All EQd, compressed, spatialized, etc. to taste of course. That's it!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 24, 2022)

Hello everyone and thank you all for kindly playing my little track naming game! ❤️

So many excellent suggested titles to choose from! People here are obviously creative types! 

Of course ultimately the final choice here is not a measure of anything else than my personal preferences. 

Among my favorites (in chronological order of submission) are:

"The art of forgetting" by @Elrik Settee
"Dawn of the forgotten" by @ptram
"La lumière dans les ombres" by @creativeforge
"Düsseldorf Dustbin" by @doctoremmet
"Cast Shadows" by @Mr Crumbly
"Anastasis" by @ReelToLogic
and, winning _first prize_ for the Most Unusual Title:

"Sir Fuzzywinkle’s Happy Place in Tinkletown" by @Trash Panda 
After "long and difficult deliberations" with my hubby  I finally came up with the following title which is an amalgamation, a blend of the first and second titles in the list:

*The Art of the Forgotten*​
The "Forgotten" here being understood as the painting itself of course (forgotten at the airport) but also as the painter himself, Yves Tanguy, whose name is unknown to most, having been mostly eclipsed by Dali in later years.

The word "Forgotten" also has for me this undefinable apocalyptic, doomsday/end of the World, dark vibe to it that, imho, describes the painting itself, if not our present World entirely...

What do you think?
Thank you all for your kind help! ❤️
Tatiana

Edit: Here's the fresh new cover:





​


----------



## tomwolfe (Feb 10, 2022)

Beautiful piece Tatiana, right up my street!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 11, 2022)

tomwolfe said:


> Beautiful piece Tatiana, right up my street!


Thank you very much Tom for listening and for your nice comment! ❤️

I'm not entirely surprised that you like the piece as there are several tracks in it that were made using your _Hyalus_ presets (from both soundbanks if I remember correctly) for _Arturia Pigments._ I use them often in my slower, more "ambient" pieces.

Very inspiring stuff! Keep it up!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 7, 2022)

Hello again! A little heads-up for those of you who liked *The Art of the Forgotten*.
The piece now has a "sister-piece", also inspired by a painting, this time by Kay Sage, the American wife of Tanguy!

My new piece is entitled *The Future That Never Was**.* I took my initial inspiration in Sage's painting from 1955 entitled _Tomorrow Is Never_ and I was of course also influenced by recent world events, therefore you can expect the tone of it to be _much_ darker than the piece here.





The Future That Never Was - Now an official demo for Tom Wolfe's Valere for Pigments!


Hello everyone! I've been away for several weeks while my main computer was being rebuilt after a major system crash from which there was simply no other way back! It left me in a very dark place and, honestly, recent world events did not help my mood... When my system crashed I was composing a...




vi-control.net




Please follow the link above to have a listen and leave a comment if you can! 
Both will be greatly appreciated! ❤️


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 9, 2022)

So haunting, I love it!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Apr 9, 2022)

Guy Bacos said:


> So haunting, I love it!


Thank you Guy!!! Very kind of you to say!! ❤️ If you liked this piece I invite you to listen to its sister piece, _*The Future That Never Was*_ that is referred in the post here, just above yours.


----------

